# Rod and reel advise



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

PENN spins reels are decent priced @ $90.00 for most of the smaller ones 42-45 series.
i use any spin rod that is up to $50.00 tops
it seems they arent as good as they used to be , but they hold up in salt fairly well and wont break you.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, I remember when I was a kid THE saltwater reel was Penn. Things changed, I hear things are better again but again I just don't follow conventional gear so much anymore. Any names you care to drop as far as rods are concerned?

Thanks again
Swamp


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hurricane /redbone around $100.00 and up are popular ..
i have a few -great rods especially as gifts to me 
usually i stay @ $50.00 or so because of abuse- kids walk on them etc...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Penn's are terrible for inshore.

Go with Shimano. a Stradic would be ideal. You can still find new Stradic Fi's for super cheap online. Find a Stradic Fi 3000, pair that with a 7'6 TFO medium light spinning rod. That's a GREAT setup and will catch anything. It'll cast a mile with 10lb power pro braid. 
The TFO rod is great, and a bargain at $100. If money wasn't an issue, I'd go with a Shimano Crucial or Shimano Terramar rod, and a Shimano Stradic Ci4 3000. 10lb Power Pro is a must.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Penn's are terrible for inshore.
> 
> Go with Shimano. a Stradic would be ideal. You can still find new Stradic Fi's for super cheap online. Find a Stradic Fi 3000, pair that with a 7'6 TFO medium light spinning rod. That's a GREAT setup and will catch anything. It'll cast a mile with 10lb power pro braid.
> The TFO rod is great, and a bargain at $100. If money wasn't an issue, I'd go with a Shimano Crucial or Shimano Terramar rod, and a Shimano Stradic Ci4 3000. 10lb Power Pro is a must.


This.

The new Penn's suck immensly. Some people may have some that 'work just fine' but I have had several lock up and get returned in short order.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I bought a penn battle a year ago, and the thing was bone dry inside. No grease at all, but they're made in china now so I wasn't really surprised. 

Shimano is always a good bet. The Ci4 is the best artificial reel made today. It's light, strong and super smooth. Along with the beveled edge on the spool it cast a mile, but it's pricey. The okuma v-system is an excellent reel as well. I've landed close to 100 30+ pound reds on a 40, and the drag is still as dreamy as the day I bought it. Just as much stopping power as any stradic in it's class and a drag that, IMO, is the smoothest I've ever used. Overall a very solid reel that will last a long time.

I've built my rods for the past few years, mainly using Loomis or Lamiglass blanks. But I've heard alot of good things about the T.F.O's. There is a 7'3", that I heard is a bad mamma-jamma. After all, they are gary loomis at a much more affordable price point.


----------



## jms (Apr 21, 2011)

the TFO rods are tough to beat !

got a few,the 765-1 is the model i have

i've used these for everything from deep water(60-90') flounder fishing,to weakfishing in the back bay

great rods - serious lifting power !

those shimano's are real tough to beat


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Any Stradic 2500 series just depending what price point your looking for, St. Croix 7' or 7'6" fast action rods Avid series or Tidemaster if you want a little more value 

10 pound power pro with a 15lb flouro carbon leader.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have my share of expensive setups, along with a few less expensive ones that get used on the yak because of the inevitable amount of direct contact with saltwater they see.

As far as rods I have been hard pressed to find a better value than the hurricane / calico jack rods. They have a lot of backbone with a fast action. Yeah the guides aren't that great but I have a couple going on 2 years that have landed a ton of good size reds. 

Regarding reels I'm biased to diawa, but I do have a couple penn battles that have held up very well. 

On the low end your buddy is going to spend 150 to get a decent rod and reel with a sealed drag. If he has money to burn it's easy to drop 300-500 bucks.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Good S#hit aint cheap and cheap S#it aint good.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I'll see what he is willing to spend.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> Good S#hit aint cheap and cheap S#it aint good.


That should be on a t-shirt somewhere. ;D


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

I am partial to All Star rods and Shimano reels, but the last I bought was over 10 years ago.

I want to save up and try a Laguna next just to see if they are worth the price, but that isn't an entry model. :

Nate


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

I build my rods as well, but redbone, all star, and tfo all seem to be good quality for the money. Carrot stix are shit. 
Not sure why you'd go with a shimano 2500 when the 3000 is the same reel with more line capacity, but I do like my stradics. I don't have any experience with the new penns, but my ssg is still cranking them in.
I hate braid for flats fishing, but that's personal preference.


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

reel wise i ove my quantum boca. it is ridiculously smooth but it does have a break in period. they recently re-did the boca and it looks pretty sweet. as for rods i have used star rods for awhile and their warranties and price can be beat. also the TFO rods are good too.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

My boca is my live bait reel for fishing the inlets and beaches for snook. It has a great drag but it's ridiculously heavy if you plan on casting all day.


----------

